# Santa sends another gift!!



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Santa sent the BEST gift a mom could want for her chi  Britney *finally* has her own puppia harness! It's so soft, even I want to wear it, LOL! It's also Pink, which is a color I love and think looks great on Britney :coolwink:



*Okay mom, lemme get myself together. dont snap the pic til im looking!*









*I hope that camera doesn't make my eyes look scurry*









I showed her the pic and she was not pleased...

*Let's try that again mom. Make sure I'm LOOKING at the camera though! *









*side view*









*side view*









Good girl, Britney!!
*quit making me blush!!!*









She was done showing off her fab puppia and attempted to sit in her favorite spot, but had some....trouble being 100% comfy..



















Santa, you made a great decision going with the medium! It's not fitted, but it also isn't gigantic on her. 

Thank you sooo much!!! :daisy::daisy:


----------



## TashaZ (Mar 20, 2009)

wow Crystal thats beautiful! And Britney looks so cute in it too!
your santa is so sweet!! gosh i can't wait for everyone to find out who they have it is just so exciting!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Awww Britney looks lovely in her new harness.
The colour suits her.
Love the 2nd last pic her expression is priceless,what a cutie lol.
Nice one ss!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

she looks fab in it, great gift


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Oh nice work Secret Santa!!!!!!! Pink is so her colour, she is a sweetie!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

nice gift santa!! I love it.. pink is definatly Britneys color!


----------



## London (Jul 4, 2009)

Wow what a great gift! Britney looks gorgeous and I bet she'll be extra comfy on walks!


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

The step in harness looks brilliant, I want to get one but no idea what size to get as Jake is still growing.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

What a super duper santa you have!! Fantastic gift!!

Brodysmom


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

awwwww crystal hunni brittney looks pretty in pink what a great gift from secret santa i love it xxxxx


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Britney looks awesome in her new Puppia! We love our Puppia's! Great gift!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Pretty in Pink!


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

Well done secret santa..she looks good in the pink


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

She looks great in pink. Love her poses too.


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

ahhhhh I love Britney! she is such a doll!
the harness is lovely. good job SS! x


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

great gift! Way to go SS


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Aww! Britney looks adorable in her new pink Puppia! What a cutie!!! 

Great job SS!


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

LOVE those puppia step in harness's, pink is very good on her.


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

Wow, what a great present! A gorgeous puppia for a gorgeous girl! Love the color- its perfet!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lovely gift! that is so comfy  lol love the last pic where she looks O_O!


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

Very nice. Love the pink.


----------

